# Manistee [email protected] cfs



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

I noticed the flow gauge went from 1800cfs to 400cfs sometime overnight at tippy.
Hope this is a bad reading of some kind


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I see it also. BS if true I’m sure someone is fishing. We’ll here about it later....


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Didn't this happen a year ago also?


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

Ran out there and took a look. The river is fine, the flow hasn't changed, according to the anglers who have been there awhile. Looks to be around 1900 cfs or so. The gauge still isn't reading right, so USGS has dispatched a technician to check on the gauge.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Big ball of yarn and line stuck on the gauge.


----------



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for the update


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

To much flow, the gauge can't handle the truth. Should be going up the next couple days.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

mdj said:


> I noticed the flow gauge went from 1800cfs to 400cfs sometime overnight at tippy.
> Hope this is a bad reading of some kind


Just a glitch with the gauge, it happens periodically.


----------



## flyfisher502 (Aug 17, 2015)

what does cfs stand for and what would it normally be at


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

flyfisher502 said:


> what does cfs stand for and what would it normally be at


Cubic feet a second


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

flyfisher502 said:


> what does cfs stand for and what would it normally be at


normal flow is indicated by triangles on usgs flow chart


----------



## Buttonfly (Oct 28, 2002)

I've been watching the gauges and right now it says: Discharge, cubic feet per second Most recent instantaneous value: 2070 10-04-2019 08:30 EST.

Is that safe wade-able? I haven't been to Tippy in over 30 years, my son and I are looking for a destination this weekend. 

Last time I was there, we parked on the south side and walked down the infamous stairs. Should we do the same, or is there more/better access on the North side? We are capable and not averse to walking / wading some distances. Would Sawdust hole be a better choice?

We usually fish the PM, but it is blown out and still rising. Even BBT is saying that wading is unsafe.

I appreciate any input about Tippy, and will be glad to reciprocate with info on the PM if you'd like.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I would assume Tippy will be fine to wade, but I'm also thinking there will be a ton of people fishing since that may be the only safe spot to wade this weekend.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Buttonfly said:


> I've been watching the gauges and right now it says: Discharge, cubic feet per second Most recent instantaneous value: 2070 10-04-2019 08:30 EST.
> 
> Is that safe wade-able? I haven't been to Tippy in over 30 years, my son and I are looking for a destination this weekend.
> 
> ...


North side access is much easier, you will need a state parks passport for entry.


----------



## Buttonfly (Oct 28, 2002)

Thanks Bob! Packing now.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

2070 is very wadeable below Tippy Dam.


----------



## mcmich (Jun 30, 2012)

Buttonfly said:


> Thanks Bob! Packing now.


let us know how you do and how crowded, thinking about heading up tomorrow


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I'll be there all night. 

Also, the gauge was pulled up 1' by an angler. This the drop in flow reading. It's be re-secured and hopefully won't have issues again.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

mcmich said:


> let us know how you do and how crowded, thinking about heading up tomorrow


It's the first weekend of October, there will be 500+ people on each side.


----------



## mcmich (Jun 30, 2012)

-Axiom- said:


> It's the first weekend of October, there will be 500+ people on each side.


501


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

mcmich said:


> 501


Oh great, you're going?

500


----------



## 4theFish (May 17, 2019)

Get Er done boys! 

My days on those south steps are past!


----------



## Buttonfly (Oct 28, 2002)

mcmich said:


> let us know how you do and how crowded, thinking about heading up tomorrow


Sometimes you just get lucky.
Got the last campsite at Sawdust. Previous campers must've just left, the coals in the fire ring were still hot - and smelled like fish! Set up camp and headed for the dam.
Of course it was PACKED! Started at the boat launch and walked downstream. The first open spot was just above the handicap fishing dock. 
A lot of first-timers fishing with their buddies. Once we settled in, the fishing was phenomenal. Hot fly was anything Chartreuse. My son ended up 3 of 5, all right in the teeth. Met a lot of nice people, everyone was cooperating and having fun. No arguments, no fights, no falling-down drunks, no blatant snagging, everyone backed out of the way when someone was chasing a fish. Folks harvested a ton of fish, the cleaning station had one heck of a line when we left at 2AM.
Started Saturday morning at Sawdust. Never fished there before so we did a lot of exploring. Tough fishing from our side of the river, looked like most of the action was for boats along the opposite bank. Watched a few active pods of fish that were just out of casting distance for us with the flyrod setups.
Back up to the boat launch at the dam. Even more packed. We got the very last parking spot, the guard shack was turning away everyone behind us. Took a little longer to get into a rythm this time, switched to orange egg flies (me), and black wooly buggers (my son) and started hooking up again. Just couldn't keep 'em buttoned up. Only got one into the net. He went back into the river to do his thing.
All in all very successful. Had some tasty grilled/smoked fillets for dinner at home tonight.
Thanks everyone for the tips, very appreciated.


----------



## Buttonfly (Oct 28, 2002)

...... and for what it's worth, didn't see any coho or steel or browns in the river or at the cleaning station.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Buttonfly said:


> ...... and for what it's worth, didn't see any coho or steel or browns in the river or at the cleaning station.


We measured a beautiful 15.5" Brown up at the Contact Station Saturday evening around 6:30p. We had to play tetris with parking up by the shop...we let people park on the grass, basically anywhere they could squeeze in. It got to the point where yes, we actually had to turn vehicles away. 134 to be exact(we kept count). From 1145a to 1230p on Saturday, not a single vehicle left he lower 2 parking lots. We had the dumpsters emptied on Friday and we had to have them emptied again early Saturday. Three weeks in a row now the campground has filled up by close of business Thursday. There's a good chance that'll happen again this coming weekend as Columbus Day weekend brings alot of our wonderful neighbors from Ohio up...it's kind of the last hurrah for Salmon every year. I do know a few guides are taking trips on the lower section of the river and they're specifically targeting steelhead, and they're hooking up with some chrome beauties. 

I will echo the previous posters sentiments about the crowd on Saturday and today...even the CO's are noticing...that it may be a zoo of people, but the stereotypical salmon zoo it is not. Most garbage seems to be finding the trash bins. Morning crew says that the night shift fisherman are leaving the bathrooms in decent shape. We're not seeing the drunks, the swearing, blatant snagging, etc. Lots of women, children, families, picnic goers, etc. Also a TON of first timers.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Those Tippy dam browns are by far the fattest browns you will find anywhere.


----------



## WALLEYICE (Jan 25, 2018)

M. Tonello said:


> View attachment 437695
> View attachment 437697
> View attachment 437699
> View attachment 437701
> Ran out there and took a look. The river is fine, the flow hasn't changed, according to the anglers who have been there awhile. Looks to be around 1900 cfs or so. The gauge still isn't reading right, so USGS has dispatched a technician to check on the gauge.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

hey,,,, ben burt. did you ever work at means ??


----------



## WALLEYICE (Jan 25, 2018)

steelslam said:


> hey,,,, ben burt. did you ever work at means ??


Yes I did 2003-2012


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

ben..... i sold you that boat.


----------



## WALLEYICE (Jan 25, 2018)

steelslam said:


> ben..... i sold you that boat.


Yes sir, give me a call sometime 989 890 2728


----------

